# Hi all I'm looking for a spider



## Shaughan (Jul 18, 2020)

My miss hates spiders but we have been told that Australia has found a Albion furry white tarantula am I just getting lied to or is it a real thing I've found photos and docs on it but can't find one for sale any and all help would be great thank u


----------



## Herpetology (Jul 18, 2020)

Surely you’re not serious.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 18, 2020)

Haha! Classic!


----------



## Laikin (Jul 18, 2020)

to be honest, that thing is really terrifying and i like tarantulas!
[doublepost=1595035192,1595035069][/doublepost]don't know about you, but keeping a toy tarantula as a pet seems pretty boring.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 18, 2020)

My kind of spider....


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 18, 2020)

My kind of spider is the one under my boot...
[doublepost=1595040347,1595040237][/doublepost]


Laikin said:


> keeping a toy tarantula as a pet seems pretty boring.


on the bright side however there's no cleaning involved


----------



## Laikin (Jul 18, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> My kind of spider is the one under my boot...



ha! same, better safe then sorry.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 18, 2020)

This is the only spider that I can deal with


----------



## Laikin (Jul 18, 2020)

[doublepost=1595042593,1595042560][/doublepost]Ya, that sums it up alright.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## Laikin (Jul 18, 2020)

Every time i see a red back


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## Shaughan (Jul 18, 2020)

My wife loved it so I had to ask
[doublepost=1595055655,1595055586][/doublepost]I never look in to things I would rather ask the only things I study are the things I own
[doublepost=1595055805][/doublepost]In that case what is the best looking tarantula u can get in austraila I want one


----------



## Herpetology (Jul 18, 2020)

Shaughan said:


> My wife loved it so I had to ask
> [doublepost=1595055655,1595055586][/doublepost]I never look in to things I would rather ask the only things I study are the things I own
> [doublepost=1595055805][/doublepost]In that case what is the best looking tarantula u can get in austraila I want one


not sure if you can get them in australia, but if i were to get one (which i would never ever) it would be a cobalt blue tarantula


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jul 18, 2020)

Shaughan said:


> My wife loved it so I had to ask
> [doublepost=1595055655,1595055586][/doublepost]I never look in to things I would rather ask the only things I study are the things I own
> [doublepost=1595055805][/doublepost]In that case what is the best looking tarantula u can get in austraila I want one


Try Platinum reptile supplies in Sydney, I know they sell spiders and scorpions.Also James Bindoff in Townsville


----------



## Laikin (Jul 18, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> View attachment 329551






After Math


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 19, 2020)

In all seriousness though, spiders don't freak me out, I keep several Aussie T's and have done for many years. 








What actually terrifies me and makes me genuinely nervous are centipedes.... I don’t know what it is, perhaps just their lightning speed and totally unpredictable ways... I have 2 big green Ethmostigmus rubripes and they scare the s**t outta me when I feed them... if they're out and about when I need to open their enclosure to throw a cricket or woody in... if they got out, I would probably just burn my house to the ground. Those things (as far as I'm concerned) are the stuff of nightmares. About 3 weeks ago I was awoken in the middle of the night by something crawling across my legs, man did I fly off the bed in a hurry... was just an escaped woody lol. Heart rate went from about 60bpm to 180bpm in a split second.


----------



## Laikin (Jul 19, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> In all seriousness though, spiders don't freak me out, I keep several Aussie T's and have done for many years.
> View attachment 329577
> View attachment 329578
> 
> ...



Ya, i would love to keep a tarantula as a pet or even a bird eating spider, its just the venomous spiders that scare me, don't know why but i think its because unlike a snake it shows like no emotion and they're so tiny but yet some could kill me and my entire family in one bite. centipedes also scare me.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 19, 2020)

Laikin said:


> Ya, i would love to keep a tarantula as a pet or even a bird eating spider, its just the venomous spiders that scare me, don't know why but i think its because unlike a snake it shows like no emotion and they're so tiny but yet some could kill me and my entire family in one bite. centipedes also scare me.


I've kept the Toowoomba funnel-web, a notoriously bad tempered and highly venomous spider, also have kept quite a few Red-backs. 

The Best spiders to keep by far IMO though are the Huntsmans. Tarantulas are often referred to as "pet jars of dirt" because you simply never see them as they are obligate burrowers. I probably actually see my T's twice a year if I'm lucky... I remember seeing my _Selenocosmia crassipes_ the size of a 10c coin (leg-span included), the next time I saw it, it was the size of a drink coaster and I was like WTF. LOL


----------



## Laikin (Jul 19, 2020)

i would be pretty confused if i bought a spider as a baby and then didn't see for like a year and then it comes out looking like aragog form harry potter. 



Flaviemys purvisi said:


> I've kept the Toowoomba funnel-web, a notoriously bad tempered and highly venomous spider, also have kept quite a few Red-backs.
> 
> The Best spiders to keep by far IMO though are the Huntsmans. Tarantulas are often referred to as "pet jars of dirt" because you simply never see them as they are obligate burrowers. I probably actually see my T's twice a year if I'm lucky... I remember seeing my _Selenocosmia crassipes_ the size of a 10c coin (leg-span included), the next time I saw it, it was the size of a drink coaster and I was like WTF. LOL


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 19, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> The Best spiders to keep by far IMO though are the Huntsmans.


Kev, I will agree with you on most subjects but when it comes to huntsman spiders...... thats when its time to get my gel-blaster.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 19, 2020)

Laikin said:


> i would be pretty confused if i bought a spider as a baby and then didn't see for like a year and then it comes out looking like aragog form harry potter.


Haha yeah, you just drop their cricket into the enclosure once a week and check the next day to see that it's gone... if it's not, remove it right away as chances are the spider is in moult... crickets can and do kill moulting spiders so yeah it's something that needs to be observed. Other than that, if weekly crickets are disappearing, your spider is growing and when you do see it again completely out of the burrow it can be quite confronting lol I had a shaggy dog sling (pictured in my previous post) that was literally this big >○< and living in a camera film canister eating pinhead crickets... I rarely saw it... then one day I opened it up and dumped it out thinking it must've died and it was 10c coin sized.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Lurker (Jul 19, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> In all seriousness though, spiders don't freak me out, I keep several Aussie T's and have done for many years.
> View attachment 329577
> View attachment 329578
> 
> ...




Here’s one for you then, Flaviemys:


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 19, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Here’s one for you then, Flaviemys:


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 19, 2020)

What the hell is in that glass??
Like to see her try it with this...


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 19, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> What the hell is in that glass??
> Like to see her try it with this...



I'm not super scared of centipedes, but when it comes to something that big.....


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 19, 2020)

I'd just cut my arm off man, be done with it.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 19, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> I'd just cut my arm off man, be done with it.


Haha, yeah, anything with more than four legs is just exessive! Thats why I stick to snakes. No legs


----------



## Laikin (Jul 19, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Here’s one for you then, Flaviemys:




Why is she drowning those centipedes in beer?? and more importantly why is she drinking beer out of a wine glass?


----------



## CF Constrictor (Jul 19, 2020)

Ohhh,,,,you guys are wimps


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 19, 2020)

Snake eats centipede... last meal.


----------



## Herpetology (Jul 19, 2020)

Laikin said:


> Why is she drowning those centipedes in beer?? and more importantly why is she drinking beer out of a wine glass?


Yummy yummy


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 19, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Snake eats centipede... last meal.


Centipede probably deserved it. Poor snake.



CF Constrictor said:


> Ohhh,,,,you guys are wimps


Yep, not denying it


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 20, 2020)

Lurker said:


>




I think I'm in love! 

I've been away from Asia too long. In Laos and east Thailand it's completely normal to eat arthropods of many types. The first girlfriend I had in Asia had a mother who gave me my first meal of bats and they'd often have a bowl of fried beetles or crickets out like you might see a bowl of nuts or lollies in an Australian home. I knew I was going to enjoy it there.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 22, 2020)

Sdaji said:


> I think I'm in love!


You're strange. Not crazy. Just strange


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 22, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> You're strange. Not crazy. Just strange



By my understanding, there are two types of crazy. One type of crazy is where you lose grasp of reality. Like, if you think doing something dangerous is safe, or if you think aliens run the government or the BLM movement is about unity rather than division.

The other type is where you understand that something is dangerous or stupid, your perception of reality isn't warped, but you choose to do stupid, warped things anyway.

I'm the second type. You might define that as strange, you might be right. I haven't checked the dictionary definitions.

Seriously though, that girl looks like she'd be a lot of fun to eat with, I'd love a girl who eats like that, but that particular girl looks like a hideous person.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 22, 2020)

Sdaji said:


> By my understanding, there are two types of crazy.


And then there's women.


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 22, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> And then there's women.



Hahaha! Hence why despite all the adventures I've had, and all the offers, I'm still not hitched! 

Haha, jokes aside there are some good ones around.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 22, 2020)

Sdaji said:


> Hahaha! Hence why despite all the adventures I've had, and all the offers, I'm still not hitched!
> 
> Haha, jokes aside there are some good ones around.


Oh of course.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 23, 2020)

Sdaji said:


> By my understanding, there are two types of crazy. One type of crazy is where you lose grasp of reality. Like, if you think doing something dangerous is safe, or if you think aliens run the government or the BLM movement is about unity rather than division.
> 
> The other type is where you understand that something is dangerous or stupid, your perception of reality isn't warped, but you choose to do stupid, warped things anyway.
> 
> ...


Yep, you're totaly right. Some people think I'm crazy when I say that I want a red bellied black 
[doublepost=1595457630,1595457583][/doublepost]


Flaviemys purvisi said:


> And then there's women.


Ha! Tell me about it


----------

